# Teatro Municipal ¨Alejandro Granda Relayza¨, Callao



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estas tomas las hice en un viaje de estudio en octubre del 2005........espero les guste, no se ha mostrado mucho de este remozado y bonito teatro porteño......la verdad que sus interiores ofrecen mucha comodidad al visitante. 

A continuacion, fotos del recinto asi como algunos detalles arquitectonico-estructurales:

al ingreso, accesos, SSHH, detalles:

































































































































camerinos









para el recuerdo:









Escenario, fuimos un dia en que solo ensayaban por la tarde, estaba casi a oscuras:

































cafeteria:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Pequeño, pero me gusta!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hasta la foto del wachiman ta cool... jajajajaja

Los detalles son muy modernos, ese tipo de "amarres" en los vidrios de la fachadas se uisaron aca en el malecon 2000 en ciertas estructuras.

Muy interesante el lugar y desconocido por lo menos para mi


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me gusta como ha quedado el teatro, ahora el municipio de Callao tiene un nuevo proyecto para remozar la calle en donde esta el teatro.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buenas tus fotos sky, luce bastante atractivo el teatro, aunque algo pequeño.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve bien chévere. Un estilo bastante moderno.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gusta...a lo que era antes está mil veces mejor.


----------



## MARSAL (May 16, 2006)

RECORDANDO AQUELLOS TIEMPOS, AL TEATRO MUNICIPAL DEL CALLAO NUNCA LE DIERON LA IMPORTANCIA DEBIDA, HASTA AHORA, NADA VALE QUE LO PONGAN BELLO, PORQUE NO PROGRAMAN NINGUN ESPECTACULO, PRACTICAMENTE ES UN ELEFANTE BLANCO. PERO OJALA PONGAN LAS CARTAS SOBRE LA MESA Y ACTIVEN ESTE TEATRO CON BUENOS ESPECTACULOS.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que interesante pues, si no lo usan està fatal, estas obras son muy buenas pero si no se aprovechan ...

Marsal ya pues, bájate esas fotos del Callao pronto..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Este es el mismo teatro que postearon la vez pasada, cierto? sin duda ha quedado bonito pero creo se ubica en una zona fea.


----------

